# A name you love, but can't use, for whatever reason..



## Serene123

I love the name *Joshua*, but can't use it as it's my nephews name.

Next...


----------



## priddy

Chloe, when my son was stillborn he would have been chloe if a girl xx.


----------



## timbawundakin

I love the name Amy but My mates lil one is Aimee and my OH thinks he may already have a daughter out there somewhere.......who is of course called Amy.:dohh:


----------



## Eoz

*Lewis* Cos tracie would shoot me down :rofl:


----------



## Beautywithin

Kieron but one of my closet friends has named her lil boy that


----------



## GEM81

mine is joshua {josh} cos it just does not go with our surname! xx


----------



## sarah1989

Ava - SIL's daughter is named that


----------



## maddiwatts19

Katie... its one of OH's nieces names.


----------



## Kimmer

Kazia! But its my sister in laws name.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Evelyn, because my OH watched a cartoon in the 80s where the bad guy was called Evil Lynn and it sounds like Evelyn.

Explain that one :dohh:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Ella- I loved it since I was young. But my OH surname is elliott :( lol... Ella elliott would be cruel x


----------



## passengerrach

Lexi i have had that name mapped out for a girl since i fell pregnant with Kai but now my friend is pregnant and is saying she is calling her baby if a girl lexi shes stolen it lol!! they find out nxt week what they are having fingers crossed not a girl


----------



## Windmills

Louis, it's my half brother's name.


----------



## stephwiggy

felicity - as a friend just had a baby and called her that - i think she stole it !!

and Grace - always wanted that name but my sis is called grace ha ha ha


----------



## Vickie

Aidan, my brother has a little boy named Jayden and I think it would probably be too confusing


----------



## Mary Jo

Lewis - it's my OH's brother in law, plus it doesn't go with our surname.


----------



## mommy43

jade but its our neices name


----------



## Samantha675

Emma, Dh's cousin's name.


----------



## impatient1

Hailey... MIL's dog's name
Abigail... OH's uncle's dog's name

See the pattern :rofl:


----------



## letia659

I used to love Jayden when I was pregnant with my son and DH wouldnt go for it but now all my friends have a kid with that name...


----------



## sun

LOL! 
Agreed on the dog names! They're stealing all the good ones!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Victoria, but DH's sister used it for her daughter even though she knew we've always wanted that name.


----------



## tinybutterfly

thibault - it's my cousin's name
inoue -bc my boy doesn't want to give our kid such an unusual name (unusual in our country that is)

and then there's the endless list of names of ppl you knew in high school you definatly don't want to name your kids after


----------



## ames_x

Dylan and Jacob....Both OH's mates little boys names :(


----------



## webville

oakley my ohs cousins lil one x


----------



## Serene123

Oh yes. Lucy - Rich's mum's dogs name.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Ashley. Me and OH LOVE it but it's my sister's name....I suppose we _could _use it.....


----------



## Lexi's Mummy

sky or skyler(skyla) fora girl but but lil bro is called kai and i spend a lot of time with him so i couldnt imagine sky and kai lol x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

My SIL cat was called Jessie but I still called her Jessica because we loved the name


----------



## Kiddo

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Oh yes. Lucy - Rich's mum's dogs name.

Snap! I love the name Lucy but we used to have a dog called that and OH won't let me use it. (We didn't name the dog, she was already called Lucy when we got her.)


----------



## AimeeM

Hollie, we had it picked out from when we first ttc, i told my friend who fell pregnant before me and has just had the baby and called her Hollie!!!

No one will know the names we choose this time!


----------



## Pingu

I like Chloe, Nathan, Joshua, Tillie, Sophie but I have cousins with all the names!


----------



## Shelby2007

Julian for a boy.. but SIL name is Julia..


----------



## Szaffi

Laura (family drama)

Daniel (my hubby's name)

Daniella (same reason)

Lucy (at least 3 close friends used it)


----------



## x-amy-x

Evie... I would love to use that name again but it'd be too much like trying to replace her.


----------



## Mervs Mum

:hugs:


----------



## alice&bump

matthew. it's OHs cousin's name. wouldnt be too bad, but matthew's sister is katy!!

and niamh, OH says it sounds like steve :dohh: and he wouldnt be able to spell it. and ruaridh, again for the spelling!


----------



## jackiea85

I love Violet, it's my nan's name and it's not that common any more, but my OH says no as with our surname it sounds like Violently!! It would be Violet Allee (pronounced Ali), I think he is just making excuses because he doesn't like it :( I'll make it a middle name instead lol x


----------



## alice&bump

just to add to the thing about niamh sounding like steve, OH has actually agrees to eve for a girl...go figure lol!


----------



## Mervs Mum

He's not right is he....:dohh:


----------



## embo216

Evie- I've loved it for a long time but it's my friends little girls name and will be my niece's name when she arrives in October.


----------



## 3 girlies

i love the name Lexi but my friend has just called her little girl that!!
Everyone seems to pinch my names so i'm keeping quiet until my baby is born this time!!


----------



## sambam

logan !..
tramp / alcoholic who walks about the streets is called johnny logan :growlmad:
xx


----------



## alice&bump

Mervs Mum said:


> He's not right is he....:dohh:

lol no he's not!! he has now decided he's not keen on eve and cant even remember agreeing to it :dohh:


----------



## fifi83

Tilly, but its my mums dogs name.


----------



## Meerkat

Charlie, but it's my cats name... thanks to DH!


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I love Innes, but cant have it as my cousins boy is called it :(


----------



## princess_bump

Ragan - loved this for a girl, but it would have been shortened to rae, and that is my biological father's names :dohh: maddi was soooooo nearly reagan instead :D


----------



## Blob

Emma as OHs ex and he doesnt want it now :(
Lottie I LLOOVVVEEEEE but i called my dog that before i got preggers last time :cry:
Harriet cos its my cousins name and also i have a friend called Tabitha with a sister called Harriet and that would be rather wrong.


----------



## elley_baby248

Mitchell but OH's surname is Mitchell so i think Mitchell Mitchell would be a bit confusing and mean


----------



## candeur

Lily - Can't use it because it's my OH's nieces name.
Rosalie - Could use it, but don't want everyone thinking of Twilight when they say it!


----------



## Windmills

Ooh, I thought of more.
Alex- it's my nephew's name, and also OH's brother who I don't really get on with. 
Caitlin- too similar to my name I think. 
Isabella - OH's niece's name.


----------



## tj1091

Bethany - First name I found that fitted perfectly until I noticed the initials - BJ! :(


----------



## DaisyDuke

Good thread, my favourite boys name is Sebastian but my cousin called his son it. I also called my dog Sebastian (R.I.P gorgeous :cry:)

I also liked the name Benjamin (2nd choice tho) i told my friend and she stole it :cry:

I was told at 16 weeks raisin is a girl another scan monday fx it confirms it which eases the blow on the names :happydance:

XXX


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Milo- I love it but OH is having none of it :( xx


----------



## MrsP

I love the name Daniel but its my brother's x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wyatt.


----------



## louise1302

heaven it doesnt go with my surname of evans if i put them together it would sound like a nursery rhyme


----------



## lorrilou

dylan but its my cousins sons name

sasha, cant use it cos its my dogs name!!


----------



## alibaba24

steven cos oh has a son called that also lewis - he has a nephew called that!

xx


----------



## Beth09

I really wanted Summer but Summer Summerlee is a bit cruel!


----------



## bigbloomerz

Jack - But Hubbys cousin has used it and its so popular!

It is my grandads name and hubbys grandad. xx


----------



## Frankers

Benjamin- love it but just feel I can't call my son Benjamin Franklin. Sounds like we're naming him aftr the US scientist.


----------



## emerald78

Girls
Keira my friends dog
Isobel my friends daughter is Isabella
Hannah - My friends name
Araminta - because nobody likes it but me
Elizabeth - Friends daughter
Amelia - too popular and a girl I used to hate
Soozie - work with 2 suzannes
Ava - Since Myleene class called hers this its become way too popular. I have liked this since I saw an Ava Gardener film 15 years ago!

Boys 
Finlay/Finn - surname Lee. Scared if child has lisp it may sound funny
Nathanial - Friends boyfriends name is Nathan. 
James - but hate shorten version Jim/Jimmy etc
William - too popular


----------



## PeanutBean

Academia for girl. It's just never going to happen...


----------



## RCMC

I really love the name Cole for a boy and have wanted it for ever but my married surname is now Coles and Cole Coles is just too cruel!!!


----------



## Freyasmum

I'd like Mitchell for a boy, as it was my maiden name, but OH has a right bee in his bonnet about using surnames as first names.
I love Hermione, but this has been ruined by Harry Potter... I also love Calliope but would hate to have her known as Cally-ope.
One of my all-time faves for a boy is Loki which I'm sure would be just asking for trouble, given that he was the god of mischief!!


----------



## Sinead

My friend's oh changed his name to Loki by deed poll - he changed his surname too, to mean son of the riverbank


----------



## Loubop

Lee - it's my little brothers name.


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sara.. because my LO is named Tegan. 

Google Tegan and Sara :lol:

ETA I do LOVE LOVE LOVE Tegan and sara the band though :lol:


----------



## laurajo24

we can't use James as my OH's previous partner had a M/C at 17 weeks and they named him James. Its very sad...

i regret suggesting names for my sisters now as my mum used them - emily, hannah and jessica

also i'm a teacher and so every name OH suggests i don't like because of some annoying/naughty little kid i've taught!

its a nightmare!


----------



## britt1986

Charlie----hubby doesn't like the name what so ever. I love it and wanted to call our son that, but he said no.:cry: and I don't no why.


----------



## KirbyLeAnne

Skylar for a girl -- name of the girl my ex cheated on me with...bad memories.
MacKenzie -- its my little sisters name -- she's adopted and i named her :[ Aghhh.
Brooke -- my boyfriends sisters name -- they didnt get along growing up... 
Ember -- friends daughters name
Trista - friends daughters name 
McKenna -- friends daughters name


----------



## xHx

I love the name Lucy but its my sisters name, so I compromised and called my baby Olivia Lucie (middle name, different spelling!)


----------



## Lara310809

Our married surname is Lara, so for obvious reasons I can't use it as a first name; but it also rules out names like Laura, Laila, Lucy, Lulu, Lorna, and most other names beginning with L. 

It's a shame, because most of my favourite names begin with L :p

Can't use Jack or Anna, because they're in the family already, and we have three languages to run the name by before we can settle, in case it's not pronouncable in one of them


----------



## Szaffi

We both love Stella for a girl, but here in Belgium, the first association is the beer for everyone :(


----------



## claire-lou

I love Harrison but it's our surname


----------



## Lara310809

Szaffi said:


> We both love Stella for a girl, but here in Belgium, the first association is the beer for everyone :(

My mum's family are Belgian, and my cousins have such beatiful names. I love so many of the Flemish/Dutch names; like Thijs and Lijntje, but how would English people pronounce them? 

Thij-iss and Li-gent-jah. It's just not acceptable ;)


----------



## Szaffi

Heh. Well, I'm not trying for Belgian names really as we are Hungarian and American w. Swedish origin couple, so it is hard enough to take into account all those sides, but I want something that does not sound totally weird to the Belgians, and since we are in Brussels, we have to please both the French and the Flemish speaking sides.

Quite a daunting task.


----------



## JennTheMomma

I love the name Guilianni, but can't use it because my husband hates it. Says it reminds him of Rudy Guilianni.... so?


----------



## keldac

I LOVED the name Holly but couldn't have it as my last name is Dace...

think about it....

'So where are you going on your summer HollyDace!'


----------



## ThatGirl

prob Harris or Lewis as s runs into bunker and sounds like spunker :( even tho oh other son is thomas ?? :s


----------



## BattyNora

Loved the name Grace, every one of my girl dolls was called it since I was 2! But with OH surname it sounds like "Grey Slyme". I can't do that to the poor child!

Also Lily, but again doesn't go with the surname. Schucks.


----------



## chuck

I love Enid Patience but we're having a boy and OH vetoed it for any girls in the future...boo!

Mind you I vetoed Jack for this one as its far too common.


----------



## Lara310809

chuck said:


> I love Enid Patience but we're having a boy and OH vetoed it for any girls in the future...boo!
> 
> Mind you I vetoed Jack for this one as its far too common.

Pfft, my husband's been vetoing every name I ever loved. He's very fussy. 

But he's also very fickle, because six months later he'll say, "why isn't Grace on the table?" 

I'll remind him that he previously vetoed it, and then he'll remember and say, "oh yeah, you're right, I don't like it". 

I should learn to keep my mouth shut! 

every other name I love just sounds silly with our surname. It's depressing when you have 1000 names and you STILL can't find one you can agree on :rolleyes:


----------



## bailey98

Ben but our last name is bennett and it just dont sound right!


----------



## RainbowMum

Sasha for a girl...my brother is called Sascha :(


----------



## welshcakes79

Taliesin for a girl, till someone pointed out to me it was a boys name :dohh:
Catrin - OH's surname is Cooke!!!!!
Osian - OH said it sounded like ocean.....
everyone and their dog has done Angharad or Cellan
really liked the welsh way for ava (Efa) till my sis said people would pronounce it effa!!!!) 
ella - cousin
Madison - niece
Huw - uncle
Gareth - cousin

think im going to have to trawl some baby name sites for inspiration lol


----------



## Neferet

Felix because people would associate it with the cat and I bought a cat outfit for the baby a few days ago lol.

Most of the other names I like I can't use because people think they're too weird, I already know someone with the same name or someone else says they know someone they don't like with the name. >.<


----------



## Sekhmet

I love the name *Simon*, but it would rhyme with my surname!


----------



## bambikate

Grace but our surname is Pace :( x x


----------



## Serene123

Oh yeah, I can't have B names, BO, or H names for a girl, HO! :dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hera. She was the mother of Hebe in greek mythology but I think people will think I've lost it.....


----------



## Serene123

Hera is cute!


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think I got away with Hebe as 'unusual' but not 'weird'...I think if I threw Hera in I would tip them both towards the 'weird' end of the scale! :lol:


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I love greek mythology names, like demeter, aphrodite, athena etc...but husband doesnt sadly! If you like hera, and so does your OH...go for it! its a lovely name :D


----------



## Serene123

I don't think it would be weird.. I think they're both gorgeous names!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Aww thanks :D


----------



## sam#3

I love the names Athena and Alina but steve thinks they sound crap because we already have Anais


----------



## Sekhmet

toriaaaaTRASH said:


> Hera is cute!

I really like Hera too! I don't think it's that weird. Some people will get the mythological connection and some won't.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mervs Mum said:


> Hera. She was the mother of Hebe in greek mythology but I think people will think I've lost it.....

See, I really like Oisín for a boy, but can't have it because of Niamh! (Oisín was Niamh's lover in celtic folklore :lol:)


----------



## Serene123

I love Niamh. It was on our shortlist for names for next baby :lol: Initials would be 'no' though :rofl:


----------



## kristy87

i like alisha. but oh neice called that. and georgie for girl too but one of my friends triplets is called that


----------



## Pyrrhic

lol! Give her a couple of middle names then so no one figures it out ;)


----------



## Serene123

Caitlyn is CMO which is fine so far :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

I cant have a 'd' name for #4 else we would have an a-d-h-d!!!!!


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: :rofl:

You secretly planned that Sam!! :rofl:

Now I want to make something out of mine. I want 4 so... CRAP? :rofl: Just kidding


----------



## sam#3

:muaha: oooo you so should!!! paahhh!!! xmas cards could be interesting, Love, Toria, Rich and crap!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Serene123

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

TRC = The Research Center :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

PMSL!!!!!! :rofl:


----------

